

How to Know If Your Startup Idea is the Next Big Thing - frankdenbow
http://viniciusvacanti.com/2011/04/25/how-to-know-if-your-startup-idea-is-the-next-big-thing/

======
szany
Initial idea: search engine

Eventually: Google

\--

Initial idea: computer

Eventually: Apple

